# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Douce

## Association ALMA

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Douce
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Bonjour les chamis,Moi c'est Douce mais on m'appelle aussi "Doudouce" et je porte très bien mon nom! Je viens de la rue où j'ai été abandonnée... Il y a quelque mois j'étais vraiment dans un état catastrophique et je ne me laissais pas trop approcher car je souffrais...Je suis une femelle d'environ 10ans, j'avais un carcinome (cancer) à chaque oreille et ma bouche me faisait tellement mal que je bavais et il m'étais difficile de m'alimenter!Aujourd'hui tout cela n'est qu'un mauvais souvenir, je n'ai plus mal du tout et l'association à très envie de me trouver une nouvelle famille pour la vie!! Moi ça me fait un peu peur car je suis très timide, et j'aimerais un environnement calme et une main douce pour me rassurer et me câliner!J'adore les câlins, je me roule et me frotte par terre pour en avoir plus!J'aime les dodos en forme de dôme pour me sentir en sécurité, je suis toujours un peu sur mes gardes et il me faudra du temps pour me détendre complètement mais j'en ai tellement envie!!Je suis une minette unique et mon caractère et mon physique ne pourront que vous plaire, ma bouille témoigne de mon douloureux passé, mais mes yeux verrons et mon pelage immaculé sauront vous séduire !Vous avez envie de m'offrir une seconde chance, vous pouvez m'offrir la sécurité, le calme, la patience et la douceur? Je vous attends!!Je suis identifiée par puce, stérilisée, déparasitée, testée FIV et FELV négatifs et vaccinée.Contactez vite Marion ma responsable adoption au 0677430736 (n'hésitez pas à lui laisser un message pour qu'elle vous rappelle), ou par mail à alma.adoption@gmail.com.

----------


## Monkey

Elle est superbe...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Un sauvetage serait peut être un plus même si je sais que l'association a engagé des frais Mais elle a 10 ans ..........Quand vous écrivez "co voiturage accepté cela signifie que Douce peut être adopté dans toute la France?

a t'elle un lien Facebook pour partage??
Bonne chance à elle

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

elle est trop belle et quel regard vairon !!!!

----------


## bab

*vidéo de Douce

*(12) Facebook

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

> 24juillet,18:06_ DOUCE 
> Un petit coucou de notre douce damour qui elle aussi attends impatiemment sa famille pour la vie 
> 
>  Une famille douce comme elle , une famille sur le département 17, une famille qui lui proposerait un environnement calme et beaucoup, beaucoup damour 
> 
> __Si cette famille cest vous alors nhésitez pas à remplir notre formulaire adoption :_]_https://docs.google.com/.../1aO3OsH7anW1rsYBosb22wgL.../edit_[/COLOR]

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

